# Meet my new Boer/Nubian bottle baby!



## SkyWarrior (Jan 19, 2013)

My new bottle baby! He's about 3 days or so old.  Doesn't eat a lot but his bowels and kidneys are good.  He's drinking about 2 to 4 oz of milk at a time.

What would you name him?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 19, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 19, 2013)

He's adorable! I'm thinking about eating one of my lambs this year, and I already have a couple names picked out  Rump Roast, Loin Chop, and Rack o' Ribs.

Feel free to steal!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 19, 2013)

Daaawweeee!!!     He looks like a Bruno or something! He's adorable. Except I couldn't name sonething that was destined for the freezer.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 19, 2013)

He looks like a Rufus.... Oddly I use to name all my wethers with actual names. We have too many now so that get name by how they look ( squinty, spot, mables wether.)


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 19, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> He's adorable! I'm thinking about eating one of my lambs this year, and I already have a couple names picked out  Rump Roast, Loin Chop, and Rack o' Ribs.
> 
> Feel free to steal!


Lol. I had a rabbit named Stew-y! We didn't eat him though, he was a pet!


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice looking goat


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't have a name suggestion. I just want to say he's very cute.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice pics. My vote is "Phil", you know, "Phil the freezer".


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 21, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Nice pics. My vote is "Phil", you know, "Phil the freezer".


haha


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 21, 2013)

His head looks like an "Oreo" to me.  He is super cute! Congratulations.


----------

